# NEW YORK | 1059 Third Avenue | 147m | 481ft | 30 fl | T/O



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510141044654026756

*Exterior Work Wraps Up On The Leyton At 1059 Third Avenue On Manhattan’s Upper East Side*









Exterior Work Wraps Up on The Leyton at 1059 Third Avenue on Manhattan's Upper East Side - New York YIMBY


Work is wrapping up on The Leyton, a 30-story project from Manuel Glas, Dart Interests, and Real Estate Inverlad at 1059 Third Avenue on the Upper East Side.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

